# Chris White Instrument cluster color change.



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been reading up on chris white and his programing. i really wanna change my cluster from green to red. If anyone here has dealt with him and/or gotten this mod done i would like to know what you had to done and about how much it cost. Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

To do every light in the interior is a crap load of work. When you're done, you have an interior that looks like a Grand Am & G6.

Still, I've never heard a single bad comment, and at one time he would travel around doing groups of cars even.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO Gills can do lights, Christ White can do lights + re-program you cluster(a plus), you can also do your own lights if you are good at soldering.

I have a second cluster that I'm slackig on changed the LEDs on it. Weather was too nice this weekend and was outside doing the flower beds, getting the grill summer ready, and detailing the car and bike.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

who is this GTO gills? does he have a site? is he good? im doin a black and red theme on the car and the green dash lights are killin me, i just would like to change them


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO Grilles - Pontiac GTO Forum


----------

